
We are being sued for refusing to take down a website - peteforde
http://blog.easydns.org/2014/08/22/we-are-being-sued-for-refusing-to-takedown-a-website/
======
thieving_magpie
I got an email today that easydns bought out ZoneEdit, something my company
uses. I hadn't heard about them previously and now I read this. I'm glad they
bought ZoneEdit, I'm down with a company like this.

------
justizin
This is a wonderful case in point for trying to understand the EFF's examples
on internet defamation:

    
    
      https://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/defamation
    

It walks the line pretty closely.

If nothing else, it basically just reads like a twitter troll who follows
activists around. Not illegal.

Interestingly, also, the website basically talks about this guy constantly
threatening and filing lawsuits which he never goes through with, so I would
ignore this, but IANAL.

------
jessaustin
The whole "Cause Pimps" site is fascinating. First it seems like a left-wing
site confirming all the right wing's deepest fantastic conspiracy theories
about various left wing groups. If one continues reading, however, the writer
just can't help dropping the occasional bit that seriously calls into question
just how left-wing she really is. Not that this particularly credits or
discredits anything else on the site. I'm more of a down-wing person myself.

~~~
iaw
What exactly is it that I was reading. It's hard to tell.

------
canttestthis
I can't upvote this submission for some reason... Anyone know why? Its missing
the arrows, sort of how HN job posts don't have up/downvote buttons either.

~~~
ljf
Are you sure that you haven't already upvoted it?

------
cmdrfred
Fox news said something inflammatory about you? Sue Comcast!

------
netik
Do you and your lawyers not know how DMCA Safe Harbor Provisions work?

Time to read up on it, especially this part:
[https://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID130](https://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID130)

And:
[https://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID922](https://www.chillingeffects.org/dmca512/faq.cgi#QID922)

You must notify the user and give them the opportunity to file a counter-
notice against the complaint. Safe Harbor protects you from this kind of
lawsuit.

Also forward a copy of the complainant's letter to chilling effects.

~~~
StuntPope
Greetings from a place called Canada. Different laws up here. It's not so cut
and dry (we've already checked this with our attorneys). That said, we'll
defend vigorously.

~~~
fleitz
Yes, it's amazing how US law does not apply here.

I frequently have to remind my fellow citizens that it makes little sense to
plead the 5th here, because whether parliament has sat in the last year will
not effect the outcome of your trial.

~~~
cperciva
_it makes little sense to plead the 5th here, because whether parliament has
sat in the last year will not effect the outcome of your trial_

Ah, but you're looking at Section 5 of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms, and
when people say "plead the fifth" they're talking about the fifth amendment to
the constitution.

Of course, we don't number our constitutional amendments; but if you look at
them in chronological order, I believe the fifth would be the Statute Law
Revision Act, 1893, which... well, actually it did nothing at all except to
repeal sections of the British North America Act which no longer had any
effect.

~~~
fleitz
touche.

